# Hunting a lame horse from 10m



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Finally I've killed that lame horse!




This is my first try to attach a video.
How I can attach a video and everybody can see the square of the video directly on the post?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The placement of your catch box looks very unsafe for the public . Where does a stray shot end up ?


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

treefork said:


> The placement of your catch box looks very unsafe for the public . Where does a stray shot end up ?


A lot of grass behind...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting! And good looking pasta ....

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## goodflite (Dec 5, 2015)

Hanged and Shot! You must HATE that horse as much as I despise my rubber chicken!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Charles said:


> Nice shooting! And good looking pasta ....
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thanks.
Good looking and better taste.
Tagliatelle hand made by my wife. They died drowned in a sea of porcini mushrooms red sauce (porcini that I caught in the wood)


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

fot the public ,I have an attachment on my swiss army knife to get the bbs out of their heads.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I hope no horses were harmed in the making of your video.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Your first video, and someone said "mamma l'ha beccato!!!" hahahah :rofl:

But I saw buildings in the back and a road pretty close!......?  the ammo can fly long way!!

Ciao socio

Volp

ps e le tagliatelle all'uovo.......mangiate tutte?


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Volp said:


> Your first video, and someone said "mamma l'ha beccato!!!" hahahah :rofl:
> But I saw buildings in the back and a road pretty close!......?  the ammo can fly long way!!
> 
> Ciao socio
> ...


Maybe it seems unsafe shooting range, but is a misleading video.
The yellow buildig backyard is a lot of to the right and enough far for my shooting setup. The street is really too far...maybe Bill Hays from 400ft! 
So behind the catchbox there is only grass where nobody never goes. If someone does go, immediately I see him.
P.S.
Le tagliatelle sono finite tutte!!! Sugo di funghi rosso, barbera superiore d'Asti, non possono avanzare!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Ah dem stray rounds just make folks dance around a bit and give glazers a bit of business. Really tho you might put a blanket or something to catch errant rounds lest you incur a huge damage suit. The rest of the vid was great to watch however... keep up the videos!

In my old neighborhood in GA, we had an annual doll skeet shoot. Used lame, useless and thrashed kid's dolls of all sorts were collected and put in a box all year long...when the quantity was enough, say like fifty or so, they were unceremoniously and deftly catapulted in the air and used for the shotgun range's skeet. targets Sick? Perhaps. Fun? Oh yea. They were put on a board that was sort of like a teeter toter and one end was hit hard with a sledge hammer to catapult the doll upwards. This was located behind a concrete block wall for the safety of the catapulter.


----------

